# Chain link fence for pigs



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I have a few hundred feet of chain link fence available to me for free. all the fencing and posts. I would like to expand my pigs pen which is currently made from 14 hog panels with t-posts and electric inside. Hog panels are pricey. I am considering using the chain link for the pigs. Any reason not to use it? I would probably use 6' T-posts to anchor the fence with a run of electric inside. I have never had a pig try to dig out under the hog panels and the expansion will give them lots more forage area. There are plenty of ads on Craigslist for free chain link fence if you remove them.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

well , a big boar hog will bust through a fence when he takes a notion ..

most sows will stay in a stout pen , but it sort of depends on the shoats , , if they get out , and get in trouble , they's not a fence made what will turn them back , unless they's a bear about , they'll most likely do ok .


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

With the electric on the inside, I think you'd be fine. If they haven't tried to get out with hog panel, they won't with chain link either.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The only thing about chain link is that they can push out of the bottom pretty easily, since it's not as tight as woven wire. If you have electric, it *should* be fine, but if the electric is ever off for any reason, I bet they'd push right under it.


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

Most people can not afford a fence that will keep pigs in under all circumstances. Once the pigs know the electric is hot they seldom retest it. You should be OK with chain link faced with electric.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

the combo cattle panels are the same as hog panels only taller and they are cheeper, explain that.


----------



## RyanTN (Nov 7, 2011)

rancher1913 said:


> the combo cattle panels are the same as hog panels only taller and they are cheeper, explain that.


There is actually more wire used in the hog panels than the cattlle panels. The bottom of the hog panels has far more narrow openings than the cattle panels.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I din't mention that I am only raising freezer hogs. No boars or full grown sows. 250#'s and done for these guys. I will probably give it a try, I will dig a trench and sink the bottom of the fence down about 6"s to help deter them from pushing out. They have learned to respect the electric fence so I think it will be OK, the opening from the existing pen to the expanded chain link area will be just one 16' long section so if need be I can put one panel back and give up on the chain link.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Stake the bottom of the chain link into the ground, with LONG, STRONG stakes or wire staples, before you fill in the trench so they hold the wire down well. Chain link is extremely stretchy, because the wire is woven and not folded tight. So any pushing on the fence means it will pull the woven out of shape to allow escapes.


----------



## Mossyoak (Feb 11, 2012)

With my fence I buried the chainlink about 6 inches and pulled it tight and held with t posts. Never had one escape, sow was 300lbs.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine broke chain link fence no electric so i would think with it you should be fine but with out it wouldnt waste your time with it unless ours are just destructive they break everything rooting the sides of there building broke cattle pannels with 16 gauge wire wrapped around the posts broke half a 55gallon drum of water thrown up like it was nothing stakes in the ground pulled up and out when the wire didnt break lawn wagon full of poop and straw dumped over doors broke off pens and so on lol


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

We have a chainlink pen we put some of the weaners in when we're 'full up'. it works pretty good until they get about 80-90 pounds then they start pushing on it too hard or get a nose in a corner and lift it up enough to scoot out underneath. I think it'd be fine for you though, if you run that hotwire along the inside to keep them off the fence. Sure would be worth a shot for free!


----------

